# AC vs Lawson



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Karl has never been a fan of rookies, but as a Tar Heel, loves his UNC guys. Karl also openly campaigned for the front office to re-sign AC.

AC is a professional and attempts to do whatever is asked of him, but he is also one of Karl's pets. He has played too many minutes the past few seasons.

How do you see this season playing out as far as minutes for these two?


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I think it's up to Lawson. He has the jets and the pedigree to do well in the Nuggets' system. If he shows poor judgment or a poor shooting touch, tough, we'll see a lot of Carter. Carter is a nice guy to have coming off the bench, but he should be deeper in the rotation than first guard off the bench for a wannabe contender. So basically I think it's Ty's job to win or lose.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Lawson will get in very, very sparingly, while Karl's mancrush on Carter will continue to thrive. He's the new Boykins. He'll play very well for stretches, but when it comes down to it, he's a borderline type of player with some bigtime weaknesses, who's always going to get consistent minutes anyway.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Here's a related question, then. Based on what you know of Lawson's game and Denver's needs, should Lawson be ahead of Carter in the rotation?


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

I get Anthony Johnson and Anthony Carter mixed up sometimes... Two old men called Anthony with pretty common last names.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I like Lawson but as any rookie he has to learn and its good having Billups and even a veteran like AC in front of him
Eventually maybe even by the end of the season he will be the primary back up because he is far more talented than Carter
The question is whether he will be good enough to take over the starting position down the road when Billups is gone


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Game 1 results (note: JR Smith was suspended)

AC started and played 17 and half minutes

Lawson played 26 and half minutes and was huge for the Nuggets in the 2nd quarter and the 2nd half. 17 points, 6 assists and 4 rebounds.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I want more Afflalo and less Carter.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

So do most Nuggets fan HKF


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

AC Will continue to start with l'il Man coming off the bench.
He's best coming off the bench to be a sparkplug.

By the half way point of the season, Ty will be sixth man. BUT, when he hits the rookie wall aroundo Feb-Mar, AC will get more PT while Ty find his game again.


----------

